# roadkill deer



## The_Blob

I was driving home last night at 3am, after providing my usual weekend 'drunk taxi' service, and I'm 10 minutes from home when the car ahead of me swerves wildly back & forth then hits a doe. The driver kept going (inebriated I believe  ) so I stopped & took a look, the body looked near pristine, it appears that the deer got its neck snapped by the car & not a full-on body hit, the ribcage wasn't damaged at all! :scratch 
SO... into the trunk she went & a quick ride home while trying to get ahold of ANYBODY that I think might answer the phone that late, no such luck. 
I get home, hang the thing from my 'cherry picker' engine hoist, put a rubbermaid container under the thing, drain the blood & after that get to work ASAP, to me doing em' hot is a LOT easier. I'm kind of wasteful when it comes to using all of it I'm ashamed to say, I only use the heart, liver & kidneys of the organs & I really didn't feel like saving the blood... oh, I DID take out the tongue too. Hosed out the body cavity thoroughly after gutting, then dismembered the beastie & put her in some coolers to both drain some more & keep cool until daytime so I could get some sleep... but of COURSE there was no ice at all in the freezer (I usually keep about 30 lbs or so, but I had given it to my buddy for his party that night) so I had to go & BUY  ice... (sticker-shock) So I get to the gas station and the few people there keep nervously looking at me every so often (like maybe I had a booger hanging out of my nose) so i go in the bathroom & look in the mirror & nearly poop my pants how scary I looked; hair dishevelled, eyes glazed from lack of sleep, looking like a Romero Movie extra because I had FORGOT to take off my gore-spattered APRON... and OF COURSE a deputy sheriff pulls up 10 seconds after I pay for & load the ice in my car :wave:
Luckily all the local law enforcement know me & I have a decent reputation, so I get a 2-car 'escort' home, they make sure it's a deer & not any family members in the coolers.


----------



## mdprepper

That was hysterical. I can just picture the faces of the people at the store.


----------



## horseman09

Blob, congrats on getting some meat and congrats on not being spread eagled on the floor in handcuffs.


----------



## GroovyMike

nice to live in a state where you don't get arrested for picking up road kill. NY would call that POACHING! Yeah I know - ridiculous but they say you need a permit to transport your roadkill home! Nice to hear law enforcement actually DOING something. I once had several hundred pounds of bloody moose in teh back of a pickup truck - blood literally oozing out of teh tail gate and got waved through a police check station near a school as soon as they saw that my inspection sticker was up to date.....


----------



## dawnwinds58

*Roadkill*

I contact the local sheriff, tell him there's a dead deer at "such and such" spot, and can I feed it to my dogs? He says, I don't care. I go get the ready made dog food, butcher, package, date, mark "dog" and send it down the food chain to my Rat Terriers.

I did ask, he did say he didn't care, my dogs get meat. Great solution.

Now some community members will call me when they see a deer on the country road we live on. Used to they were picked up, now they dust it with lime and let it stink. Neighbors like my way better, less smelly.


----------



## Daegnus

I've seen a lot more people collecting roadkill lately, mostly with permission from the authorities. I wonder if its laziness on the cops part, or the gov't downsizing and lack of manpower to take care of all of em...


----------



## ZombieHitman

GroovyMike said:


> nice to live in a state where you don't get arrested for picking up road kill. NY would call that POACHING!


Sorry Mike, but no, it's not poaching. 
The way to handle it is to call the local Sheriff's department, they'll issue a salvage tag, and you're on your way. 
They just want to see that there's no holes in the critter from a bullet/arrow/whatever, give you the tag, and be on their way. 
I've done it a few times, once for myself, and a couple for friends who want nothing to do with roadkill venison.
Hey, I'm not proud! 
It all eats the same! 
Just hafta watch out for the blood clots if it didn't die fast...


----------



## horseman09

Francon said:


> and the cops are not the ones you need to get the "ok" from. The district attorney is the "go to" guy, and I would insist upon getting it in WRITING, too. Otherwise, it will probably cause you grief one day, maybe soon.


This is a state issue, therefore it varies from state to state. In PA, we have to call the PA Game Commission to get a verbal permit number for roadkilled deer. Good luck getting it in writing.


----------



## vn6869

:beercheer:
LMAO
:melikey:

Refers to the thread, not the immediately preceding post.


----------



## The_Blob

horseman09 said:


> This is a state issue, therefore it varies from state to state. In PA, we have to call the PA Game Commission to get a verbal permit number for roadkilled deer. Good luck getting it in writing.


that's how it is here, but the *local* Sheriff's dept. is the one that uses that # to issue a Wildlife Salvage (Ex Tempore) permit


----------



## mmszbi

around these parts, just give the troopers a call, they will stop by and issue you a roadkill permit, no hunting license required, take her home. That goes for just about anything except a mountain lion, bighorn sheep or bear.


----------



## jennifer0246

... mountain lion you say? the 'powers that be' refuse to admit that mountain lions exist here (NY/New England).


----------



## mmszbi

We have them here, all over the place.


----------



## azurevirus

Deer and possum wondering out on the roads here and getting killed is about an everyday occurance just in the 20 mile radius I travel in roadkill is common..even saw an Armadillo once here in nw TN


----------



## kyfarmer

If it's dead and fairly fresh, it comes home with me and into the freezer period. If a cop stop's i,ll explain if not i don't call. Once it hit's the highway it's fair game. I will tell ya one thang you better be on site fast because they don't last long around here lol. :2thumb:


----------



## FreeNihilist

mmszbi said:


> around these parts, just give the troopers a call, they will stop by and issue you a roadkill permit, no hunting license required, take her home. That goes for just about anything except a mountain lion, bighorn sheep or bear.


Thats how it is here in NE WI as well. Theyre usually pretty timely about showing up too. A lot of big deer get hit quite frequently here because of the landscape. Trees everywhere in thick patches as well as marshlands right up to the roadside. Groups of deer will wander right down the main drag of the city as well quite often despite how urban that area is.


----------



## Jewel

Around here (Mo Ozarks) most Sheriff offices have a call list and if someone reports hitting and killing a deer or if an officer is called to put one down they then call folks on the call list to see who can come and get it.

I've never gotten one fresh enough to eat but if they aren't too bad I bring them home for the dogs. I've also put out a sign that hunters can dump a carcass or two here for our dogs, we usually get 2 or 3, mostly bones but the dogs love them.

I don;t use the innards, organs or blood for us but nothing goes to waste here


----------



## kappydell

I noticed that after the recession got its head of steam, that I had very few car-killed deer go unclaimed....before that I kept a list of those who were willing to come get them, so the meat didn't go to waste. I actually had a couple that people were fighting over! The venison where I worked was all corn fed and very good eating indeed.

Since I retired, my state added bears to the game that one can claim after a car-kill.


----------



## LincTex

Jewel said:


> I don;t use the innards, organs or blood for us but nothing goes to waste here


Deer heart is some darn good eatin'. 
Sliced & sautéed in a pan with butter and a little Season-all, and that's the best meal anywhere.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

LincTex said:


> Deer heart is some darn good eatin'.
> Sliced & sautéed in a pan with butter and a little Season-all, and that's the best meal anywhere.


In all seriousness, I've never recovered much heart. Usually blown out/apart by the shot that took them down. Never been fortunate enough to get a fresh car-killed deer.


----------

